# Need Help With My EQ Settings!!!



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

I want to make sure i have this adjusted right with my satellites. The center speaker has (4) 3-5/8" woofers with a 7/8" tweeter. The fronts and surrounds have (2) 3-5/8" woofers with a 7/8" tweeter. All speakers have a response of 80Hz-20kHz. Can someone help me out and tell if these settings sound good and if not what should i have them set at? My EQ settings are the following...

surround treble 2.5 kHz (receiver goes from 1.0 kHz to 10 kHz)
surround bass 250 Hz (receiver goes from 99 Hz to 1.0 kHz)
center treble 2.5 kHz (receiver goes from 1.0 kHz to 10 kHz)
center mid 1.0 kHz (receiver goes from 198 Hz to 10 kHz)
center bass 2.5 kHz (receiver goes from 99 Hz to 1.0 kHz)
front treble 2.5 kHz (receiver goes from 1.0 kHz to 10 kHz)
front mid 1.0 kHz (receiver goes from 198 Hz to 10 kHz)
front bass 250 Hz (receiver goes from 99Hz to 1.0 kHz)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid it would be impossible for us to tell you proper EQ settings without actually being in your room and taking measurements. Even then, most would recommend that you sinply leave the EQ flat or off all together.


----------



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

My speakers are more mid range than bright. When the EQ is off the treble is low. You can't just play with treble and bass alone on the receiver without using the EQ. I was given this receiver from a family member. It was Sony's top of the line receiver 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the receiver not have some sort of auto room calibration EQ? There would have been a microphone with it that you would plug into the receiver.


----------



## robert88 (May 4, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Does the receiver not have some sort of auto room calibration EQ? There would have been a microphone with it that you would plug into the receiver.


Nope...sure doesn't. If i increase the treble from 2.5 kHz to say 5.3 kHz will that help out with the treble some? If i blast the system it really does sounds fantastic with treble etc. Unfortunately i can't go that loud because the living room is not real big. It is just a average size room. I also noticed when i changed my speaker crossover from 80 Hz to 120 Hz it made the speakers sound better at higher volumes. I noticed when i really crank it i lose 98% of the distortion and they sound awesome. It is just too loud for this room. My volume goes from 0-50 and 25-26 is loud in this room. When i turned the volume to say around 30 the speakers sounded better with the 120 Hz crossover. Any suggestions with the speaker crossover settings for a lower volume? The 120 Hz crossover has more distortion at a lower volume especially out of the center channel. The scene i was listening to for distortion was Jurassic Park 3 in DTS. The T-Rex has a real bright roar when they stumble upon him while he is eating. When the volume is at 29 or 30 it clears up that scratchy static on that high pitched roar. The center does have more mid range because it has 4 woofers instead of 2 like the mains and surrounds. I hope this info i gave you can help you understand my problems. Thanks guys for trying to help me out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to keep in mind that your room size and acoustics is going to play a huge part in how this will sound. Those speakers and not very large and will get overloaded quite fast. Plus Sony receivers are not known for their high power output. Lower volume levels will be absorbed by furniture and carpet when you drive the speakers harder the highs/mids will fill the room better but again probably over drive the speakers.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you considered the Room Equalization Wizard? This website is the home of this excellent program, and you can use that, along with a reference microphone and your PC with sound card to set all the equalization channels you have.


----------

